# Helga Hops



## questionablebrewing (24/9/12)

Has anyone used helga hops or know if their available?
Google doesnt bring up much other than somewhere in england selling them
Seems to be used in little creatures pilsner, thought it might be interesting to see some sort of lager with them


_Helga is a fine aroma hop developed in Australia from the famous German cultivar Hallertau Mittelfrueh. Helga was selected for it's organoleptic similarity to Hallertau Mittelfrueh. 

Compact cones with high Alpha levels and a subtle but pleasant fresh hoppy aroma._ _

Produced exclusively in Tasmania, Helga is the ideal Australian hop to provide your beer with the refined hop characters typical of the flavour and aroma contributions from European hops.

With low aroma, also suits Witte & Weisse styles.
_


----------



## barls (24/9/12)

> We've got a heap of new varieties coming from Tassie this year including Cascade, Stella, Helga (the new name for Tassie Hallertau) and Summer hops too....


from the little creatures web page here
https://littlecreatures.com.au/news/hop-harvest-wrapping-up

so it use to be australian hallertau


----------



## Wolfy (24/9/12)

If it's produced in Tasmania I would have bet money it was a Hop Co product.
However, neither they nor Ellerslie list it on their website.
So my guess is it's either something else, just with a fancy name (aka Cluster/Vienna Gold) or it's produced independently on a small scale (which means you're not likely to get it easily).

*Edit*: From the info above, I presume it's what Hop Co have listed as "_Southern Hallertau_".


----------



## potof4x (24/9/12)

Found this description on the HPA's website. ( http://www.hops.com.au/products/australian..._hallertau.html ) 

Southern Hallertau

Southern Hallertau is a fine aroma hop developed in Australia from the famous German cultivar Hallertau Mittelfrueh. Southern Hallertau was selected for it's organoleptic similarity to Hallertau Mittelfrueh.

Produced exclusively in Tasmania, Southern Hallertau is the ideal Australian hop to provide your beer with the refined hop characters typical of the flavour and aroma contributions from European hops.

Sounds like the same variety to me. A few sites on google have it for sale in OZ


----------



## hyjak71 (24/9/12)

Sure is the same I bought the last pack of Tassie stock that the LHBS had just the other week. 
Got home and realise I still had about 500g of CZ Hallertau in storage :wacko: either way should be able to get some around the place.


----------



## np1962 (24/9/12)

Helga is/was Southern Hallertau
Sylva is/was Southern Saaz

The same as B Saaz and D Saaz became Motueka and Riwaka

Next year Stella will be known as Ella, but for different reasons  

Cheers 
Nige


----------



## questionablebrewing (25/9/12)

thanks for all your quick replies learn something new about hops each day on here


----------

